# Bucks trade Bogut to Golden State for Monta Ellis



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/142560425.html

Bogut and Stephen Jackson for Ellis, Udoh, and Kwame Brown


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Bogut could ever get healthy it would make sense for GSW, but he can't. If he could the Bucks would laugh at this trade of course.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bogut cant stay healthy thats why he had to go


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Bad news for Orlando.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

lol so Bucks got a top 10 Scorer, a solid young PF for a injury prone Center and a Old SJax? Wtf is GS smoking?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not sure how this makes sense for the Warriors given Bogut's history of injuries. 

Should be interesting to see how Ellis and Jennings co-exist.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Love this for the Bucks. It's certainly not a perfect fit schematically (though it's not terrible either), but it's about as good of value as you could get. Getting rid of SJax was an absolute must, and I think Udoh is a really nice prospect.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Great trade for Milwaukee, they won this one. I thought it was gonna be for Curry, but Ellis makes it even better.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bucks play @Warriors on Friday night, by the way. That should be fun.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The Bucks definitely won the trade but I don't think Jennings/Ellis tandem is really that great. The Warriors now have 2 injury prone core players.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Lol at one of the talking heads on espn just talking about how ellis absolutely wont be getting traded a couple hours ago. Shows how much in the loop some of those guys are. Jennings and Ellis would be the shit at rucker park, in an NBA setting I dont see it. Like the move for the Bucks much better but its still on oddly constructed team.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Monta Ellis continues to be underrated IMO. I know the guy is limited defensively, but he's capable of averaging 25/5/5 in a normal season.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Magic got to be pissed right now though...I really think Otis Smith thought he was gonna get Ellis


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

FSH said:


> Magic got to be pissed right now though...I really think Otis Smith thought he was gonna get Ellis


As beat up as Bogut is he's still 3 times more valuable than anything Orlando can offer.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Ellis, Udoh, and Kwame's expiring. Never thought I would see us trade Bogut, or our front office make a good move for that matter, but this is a very good deal, especially if Udoh develops into a solid big. It will be fun watching Jennings and Ellis light it up in the backcourt.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Milwaukee might not be done. They could very well trade Jennings too. I don't know if they still want to make the playoffs or not. If you're going to go with Ellis you should go ahead and fire Skiles, because the two of them aren't going to work well together.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Great trade for the bucks! Officially cements bogut as a bust.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Damn, Bucks just robbed the Warriors.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I actually hate Monta Ellis' game, everytime I see him play his cannoning into the paint throwing up junk, and generally just being a ball stopper. He's a guard version of Carmelo. If Bogut gets healthy, of course it's a steal for GWS, but that looks unlikely.

Still - Bogut should be able to give them 12/10/3 going forward, which is better than most C's these days.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Magic NEED a pass 1st PG if they want even the slightest hope of keeping Dwight:

Jameer + Hedo + Anderson

4

Jennings + Dunleavy + Gooden


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, I don't know that you can't win with a Jennings/Ellis backcourt, but the Bucks just got a lot more entertaining, assuming they stand pat(which is a big if).


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

So you guys think the Bucks are now the favorite to win the 8th seed?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Wade County said:


> I actually hate Monta Ellis' game, everytime I see him play his cannoning into the paint throwing up junk, and generally just being a ball stopper. He's a guard version of Carmelo. If Bogut gets healthy, of course it's a steal for GWS, but that looks unlikely.
> 
> Still - Bogut should be able to give them 12/10/3 going forward, which is better than most C's these days.


you hate ellis' game but you have a soft spot for michael beasley?? Dear lord man thats blasphemy!!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Blue said:


> Magic NEED a pass 1st PG if they want even the slightest hope of keeping Dwight:
> 
> Jameer + Hedo + Anderson
> 
> ...


Theres only 1 GM that would make this trade and he works for Orlando. Since Otis can't trade with himself I guess there would be no deal.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Blue said:


> Magic NEED a pass 1st PG if they want even the slightest hope of keeping Dwight:
> 
> Jameer + Hedo + Anderson
> 
> ...


Have you ever watched Jennings? Doesn't fit with your "need"


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Blue said:


> Magic NEED a pass 1st PG if they want even the slightest hope of keeping Dwight:
> 
> Jameer + Hedo + Anderson
> 
> ...


Why the hell would we do that? Did BallScientist hack your account?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Blue said:


> Magic NEED a pass 1st PG if they want even the slightest hope of keeping Dwight:
> 
> Jameer + Hedo + Anderson
> 
> ...


One of the worst trade proposals I've seen all season, and I've even lurked on the Lakers and Bulls forums.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Gumby has the vision to be a pass 1st PG, if he has the peices. He already said hes leaving Milwaukee anyways


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Judging by the HoopsHype Twitter feed, it sound like the Warriors locker room is upset b/c they see this as giving up on the season.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Game3525 said:


> So you guys think the Bucks are now the favorite to win the 8th seed?


I'd say so. Monta should help out Jennings quite a bit, and if Udoh/Kwame can play solid minutes I don't see why they can't linger around and compete for that 8 spot.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Game3525 said:


> So you guys think the Bucks are now the favorite to win the 8th seed?


Given how the Knicks have been playing lately and with potentially how explosive our backcourt is now, yes.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm starting to think that blu is otis smith...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Blue said:


> Gumby has the vision to be a pass 1st PG, if he has the peices. He already said hes leaving Milwaukee anyways


So the Bucks should trade him away for peanuts and bad contracts?

I bet Jennings is ECSTATIC to have a guy like Monta Ellis on the team.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

BlakeJesus said:


> I'd say so. Monta should help out Jennings quite a bit, and if Udoh/Kwame can play solid minutes I don't see why they can't linger around and compete for that 8 spot.


Kwame is essentially out for the season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Going to be interesting watching Monta adjust to a team that actually has a coach who preaches defense.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

a dwight howard panick trade will be coming soon.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Skiles is gone. He never lasts long before the players stop listening to him. I don't see why the Bucks don't just start over. What they have now is not good enough to do anything more than compete for the right to get swept in the first round. That isn't a worthwhile goal.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wait... Didn't Jackson demand a trade out of GS before??


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Haha Skiles is the worst possible coach to have with a Jennings/Ellis backcourt.

Maybe they try the Jennings/Ellis experiment for the rest of the year and then shop Jennings this summer if it fails? Skiles is probably gone if they don't make the playoffs.

Diable is right about Skiles, his teams always end up tuning him out.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Wait... Didn't Jackson demand a trade out of GS before??


Yup, didn't want to be on a rebuilding team. And I think him and Don Nelson didn't get along.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

kbdullah said:


> Judging by the HoopsHype Twitter feed, it sound like the Warriors locker room is upset b/c they see this as giving up on the season.


With Bogut and Glass Ankles out for the year I'm amazed that anyone would think that this move was anything but a "We don't want to send a top ten pick to Utah so let's strip down our roster for next year's center and grab a guy in the top five!" move. I'll laugh my ass off it doesn't work.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Curry is day to day.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

And is going to remain that way until the Warriors are sure that he's no threat.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Udoh is a good player. The problem is the Warriors never gave him the ball consistently.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Been coming for a long time. Warriors realized the window for competing for an 8 seed closed awhile back, Ellis was frustrated about being promised they would try to win to no avail. He has to understand management's been trying, didn't, so now he's in Milwaukee. 

Will be interesting to see what happens there. Jennings isn't as unselfish as Curry by any stretch...but if anything that just means noone else gets any shots but those two. Of course Jennings could be out the door soon too. 

Udoh will be a player if he gets the PT to develop too.

Will be interesting to see if SJ can finagle himself onto the roster of a winner, because when he's all in he still has definite value. I wonder if LA would consider the TPE for him if they can't land a PG.

As for Golden State, Lacob wants to make a splash and roll the dice. They were willing to gamble on Dwight, struck out, so now they're willing to take a different kind of gamble with a lesser player. You need a borderline all-star big man just to say you're a Western Conference team, and maybe they got one...maybe they're idiots.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

The Bucks have done a nice job at giving themselves some cap flexibility next year taking about 8.7 million off the books for next season, along with adding some more youth to the team. I'm liking this trade more and more.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd say they're actively trying to move Jennings now. Him and Ellis together would be a mess.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

If Bogut had no injury concerns i would never do this deal, unfortunately he has been a disaster the last three years.. three years ago fractured back, two years ago absolutely destroyed his elbow, this year broken ankle. Sometimes you have to know when a guy is never going to be the same again and to me the elbow injury permanantly hurt boguts offensive game and i dont think he will ever be the same player ever again, and i feel like the john hammond felt this way too. I like Bogut alot but i was ready to move on, iim not sure about what we got in return, i like ellis as the missing scorer we desperately needed but i am worried how he meshes with jenning defensively and i worry about how he will get along with skiles. I do love that this deal frees up some money for us and from everything i have read about udoh is that he is starting to show some of that potential that made him a top 6 pick just a year ago.. all in all i am just happy for change


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Fair enough. 

And yes, Udoh has been playing quite well lately. He's a Skiles guy - he'll get mionutes.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jennings isn't going anywhere. I think they think the two can play together


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WTF? Highway robbery...


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Blue said:


> Jameer + Hedo + Anderson
> 
> 4
> 
> Jennings + Dunleavy + Gooden


 Orland WANTS to keep Howard, not scare him away.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

Milwaukee fans should be thrilled. I'll take Ellis for Bogut all day, everyday. Udoh's just the icing on the cake.

Golden State shot themselves in the foot!


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Dre said:


> Jennings isn't going anywhere. I think they think the two can play together


People are about to realize that Monta Ellis is real ****ing good. Also, I am not sure why people don't think Monta/Jennings/Skiles will mesh. I think it will work out fantastic.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I think it will work for the Bucks, though I wouldn't be surprised if Ellis and Skiles clash at some point.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Prince said:


> I think it will work for the Bucks, though I wouldn't be surprised if Ellis and Skiles clash at some point.


skiles ass will be gone at the end of the season


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Personally, I don't mind the Bogut/Lee frontcourt that the Warriors will have. Not the most athletic, but they'll board and compete every night. Not a bad mix really, with Biedrins as a backup (aslong as he aint amnestied).

If Curry gets healthy, that'd be a big plus. Still feel the Warriors need a quality swingman and a bench before they're ready to play with the big guns though.

If they can luck their way into a Top 5 pick, they may be able to find one in the draft though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> People are about to realize that Monta Ellis is real ****ing good. Also, I am not sure why people don't think Monta/Jennings/Skiles will mesh. I think it will work out fantastic.


I think most people who follow the NBA already know how good Monta is.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No, people have been acting like he's putting up points because he's in a fast system and the first option, but like he said, people are about to see he's no joke.

People don't think he's an all-star, so no, people don't know how good he is.

There's only one ball though, I just don't see how Jennings and Ellis can share it, or get what they want and leave enough for everyone else. And Skiles isn't going to like that. Plus defensively you have the same problem you did in Golden State.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, good job Bucks. Hell of a deal in the Bucks' favor thats for sure.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dre said:


> No, people have been acting like he's putting up points because he's in a fast system and the first option, but like he said, people are about to see he's no joke.
> 
> People don't think he's an all-star, so no, people don't know how good he is.


Touché. I never thought he was a product of the system he played in. You can just tell watching the guy that he would be successful in any system you put him in. Would be a great little story if he and Jennings get the Bucks to the playoffs. Would be a tough back court to face (assuming they do mesh well).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Honestly, i'll be happy to eat crow, but I don't rate Monta.

Hoping he proves me wrong, but whenever I see him play....he isn't conducive to the team. I know he can score, but it seems to be at a cost of wins. Maybe that's a product of the crappy teams he has played on - I dunno.

Again, I could be wrong, we'll see.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jennings isnt as selfish as people think, he has been mired in an offense that is just bad, the bucks have never had a legit scorer and alot of the scoring burden came down on jennings because he was the only guy on the team that could create his own shot. Im hoping ellis eases that burden on jennings and he can be the pg that i think he can be.. and the pg he wants to be if you have ever heard him interviewed


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

i love how teams w no chance of even getting Howard were also sabotaging any chance of Orlando getting better. I wonder what was on the table from Orlando... Probably JRich or Redick, and a pick or somethin


> Nonetheless, Warriors owner Joe Lacob shot down a potential trade that would've sent Andrew Bogut from Milwaukee to Golden State and Monta Ellis to Orlando, sources told CBSSports.com Tuesday. The scenario was part of the Magic's efforts to acquire a top-flight talent in the hopes that Howard would stay, but Lacob wanted to preserve his own slim chances of getting Howard rather than help Orlando keep him.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

if bogut ever stays healthy, it's a great trade for golden state.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's a very big if.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Honestly, i'll be happy to eat crow, but I don't rate Monta.
> 
> Hoping he proves me wrong, but whenever I see him play....he isn't conducive to the team. I know he can score, but it seems to be at a cost of wins. Maybe that's a product of the crappy teams he has played on - I dunno.
> 
> Again, I could be wrong, we'll see.


Monta scored 20 ppg and shot 53% one the 48 win warriors team that finished 9th in the crazy west that year... You wont find a guard touching that production right now. The warriors have sucked since then but I feel like thats more a barometer of their overall talent and regime change. I really dont know what is gonna happen with him now on a different roster, could be a great thing, could be a cluster****. If nothing else its gonna be an interesting experiment. Ilyasova has really come on lately too, Bucks might be a nice little squad going forward, the fact drew gooden is their big man is obviously an issue . Udoh can pry some minutes away at both the pf and center spot pretty easily though.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Dre said:


> No, people have been acting like he's putting up points because he's in a fast system and the first option, but like he said, people are about to see he's no joke.
> 
> People don't think he's an all-star, so no, people don't know how good he is.
> 
> There's only one ball though, I just don't see how Jennings and Ellis can share it, or get what they want and leave enough for everyone else. And Skiles isn't going to like that. Plus defensively you have the same problem you did in Golden State.


Ellis is properly rated, he brings a whole lot of scoring to the table and that's about it. You can win with him with a pretty specific supporting cast but otherwise you're playing an entertaining but ultimately unsuccessful style of ball(as we saw in GS). I like the move for Milwaukee, though, puts them in good position to make the playoffs in what was a dead-in-the-water season and gives them flexibility this summer if Jennings continues to have one foot out the door.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Ellis is properly rated, he brings a whole lot of scoring to the table and that's about it. You can win with him with a pretty specific supporting cast but otherwise you're playing an entertaining but ultimately unsuccessful style of ball(as we saw in GS). I like the move for Milwaukee, though, puts them in good position to make the playoffs in what was a dead-in-the-water season and gives them flexibility this summer if Jennings continues to have one foot out the door.



I disagree.

Monta is a good defensive player also and can defend both guard positions without difficulty.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Monta has an optout coming up next year so don't be so sure he doesn't leave if Jennings leaves. He's at the point where he wants to win.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

MemphisX said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Monta is a good defensive player also and can defend both guard positions without difficulty.


Monta's a ballhawk who can be a pest to smaller guards, he's not Tony Allen. Any guard with size and/or a halfway decent post game knows exactly what to do against him.

EDIT: Dre - I was under the impression that Monta's opt-out was _after_ next year. Have I been misinformed?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jennings had no other scoring options on the Bucks, so I've got to think that's half the reason he shoots a lot and has got this 'greedy' tagline. With one of the best players who can just flat out score next to him, his assist numbers will likely skyrocket. 

Udoh's not a bad prospect either to pick up. He'll likely get some decent minutes in the Bucks rotation. 

Hard to judge this trade from Golden State's side until we can see if Bogut can stay healthy. Huge if.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Bogg said:


> EDIT: Dre - I was under the impression that Monta's opt-out was _after_ next year. Have I been misinformed?


That's what I mean


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So do the Warriors try to flip Stephen Jackson for someone else? Can't imagine he'll be thrilled being back with the Warriors.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

They're going to. That's why they wanted to hurry up and get it done. They didn't want to give Udoh up and might not have had to if they haggled til the deadline, but they want to see what's out there for Jackson. 

I suppose a veteran team might take a flier.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

People need to stop acting like Jennings doesn't like Milwaukee. I think he just said that to spark a fire underneath the front office's ass and make a move like this. I'm friends with him on facebook, and he posted this 22 hours ago (before the trade)...



> Brandon Jennings
> all i can do is keep playing hard every night for the milwaukee bucks and make this push for the playoffs...... trade rumors is crazy though!!!! #BEMILWAUKEE till i retire


And I have little to no doubt that he'll get along famously with Monta Ellis. Like I said before, even if it isn't an absolutely ideal fit schematically, it's a huge win and an experiment that is likely going to net positive results.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think too many people are hating on the Warriors in this deal. Bogut is being underrated because he isn't playing at the moment.

He didn't have a great start to the season, but over his previous 4 seasons:

10-11: 12.8ppg, 11.1rpg, 2.0apg, 2.6bpg, 35.3mpg, 49.5%fg, 44.2%ft (yikes), 65 games
09-10: 15.9ppg, 10.1rpg, 2.0apg, 2.5bpg, 32.3mpg, 52.0%fg, 62.9%ft, 69 games
08-09: 11.7ppg, 10.3rpg, 2.0apg, 1.0bpg, 31.2mpg, 57.7%fg, 57.1%ft, 36 games (yikes)
07-08: 14.3ppg, 9.7rpg, 2.6apg, 1.7bpg, 34.9mpg, 51.1%fg, 58.7%ft, 78 games.

Obviously the injury risk is real. He is injury prone. He would argue they've been accidental "wrong place, wrong time" type injuries, but regardless, he hasn't been able to play enough games.

Another problem was his role in the Bucks offense. He never averaged more than 13 FGA per game (09-10). Part of this is due to his unselfishness and passing ability, but he should get more looks than that. Not sure if this will change much as the Warriors are looking to increase their defensive ability and perhaps slow down their offense.

He is a game changer on defense though. Dramatically increased his BPG over the past few seasons, and is regularly among league leaders in charges drawn. He should make an instant impact there.

Not many teams are willing to part with a C who can give you a double double every night. There aren't that many around. Bogut is 27 years old, should still have some good years ahead of him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This is a great deal for next year for Golden State. With Bogut possibly out for the rest of the season, and Stephen Curry as well, GS is going to be fielding Lee, Wright, and some scrubly scrubs assuming they cut Jackson. On the plus side, this opens more room for Klay Thompson, who is an absolutely potent scorer.

Given that Golden State's going to be N'awlins/Charlotte bad after this deal, they can easily draft another talented swingman or a big to replace Udoh.

Bogut/Lee/Wright/Thompson/Curry is a pretty good lineup and gives GS a little more to work with in the half-court, but adding Kidd-Gilchrist/Barnes/Robinson/Sullinger gives them a very bright future.

But this is all banking on Curry and Bogut staying healthy. That strategy didn't work out to well for the Trailblazers.

Edit: Actually, considering Golden State doesn't have their own pick this year, I'm not sure I like the trade that much anymore. It'll help next year, but if they're giving up on winning this year, it'd be nice to at least have a high draft pick to show for it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ They have their own pick if it is below pick 7. Anything else and it heads to Utah, I believe.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> This is a great deal for next year for Golden State. With Bogut possibly out for the rest of the season, and Stephen Curry as well, GS is going to be fielding Lee, Wright, and some scrubly scrubs assuming they cut Jackson. On the plus side, this opens more room for Klay Thompson, who is an absolutely potent scorer.
> 
> Given that Golden State's going to be N'awlins/Charlotte bad after this deal, they can easily draft another talented swingman or a big to replace Udoh.
> 
> ...


their pick is top 7 protected this year, they are tanking to get in that range


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So if GS lucks into a top 5 pick, nabs Harrison Barnes/Bradley Beal/Kidd-Gilchrist....suddenly they don't look so bad.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/dish/201203/nba-owner-angers-fiancee-trade



> The owner of a professional sports franchise has a number of responsibilities and decision to juggle on a daily basis. It's not uncommon for the work to spill over into an owner's home life, either. But Golden State Warriors owner Joe Lacob got himself in a mess when he signed off on the trade of star guard Monta Ellis to Milwaukee.
> Ellis was traded Wednesday along with Epke Udoh and Kwame Brown to the Milwaukee Bucks for Andrew Bogut and Stephen Jackson. Trades are part of the sport and a reminder that it's a business. A reminder that was a bit more cruel for Lacob and his fiancee, Nicole Curran. It turns out Lacob's future wife had become friends with Ellis' wife. And Lacob surely understands, as Ellis was a favorite player of his.
> But asked after the trade about the situation, *Lacob pulled no punches*.
> 
> ...


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Wade County said:


> So if GS lucks into a top 5 pick, nabs Harrison Barnes/Bradley Beal/Kidd-Gilchrist....suddenly they don't look so bad.



Yes they do. They will still be depending on two broken players neither of whom is really that young.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

Diable said:


> http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/dish/201203/nba-owner-angers-fiancee-trade


It's business. If she can't get over that fact, then maybe.... Just MAYBE he shouldn't marry her after all.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> Yes they do. They will still be depending on two broken players neither of whom is really that young.


Yeah, I'm not sure how you fix the Warriors at this point. They screwed the pooch with Glass Ankles by refusing to deal him until he had so little trade value that only Boston had any interest.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, Bogut was (predictably) injured all year, but this trade saved the Warriors season after David Lee went down. Freeing up playing time for Klay Thompson and tanking enough to land Harrison Barnes were big bonuses as well. Lacob makes this deal ten times out of ten if given a chance to do it over. Milwaukee didn't get hosed, however, because they never would have made the playoffs this year had they been relying on Bogut, plus they're not forced to overpay Jennings in free agency.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bogg said:


> Well, Bogut was (predictably) injured all year, but this trade saved the Warriors season after David Lee went down. Freeing up playing time for Klay Thompson and tanking enough to land Harrison Barnes were big bonuses as well. Lacob makes this deal ten times out of ten if given a chance to do it over. Milwaukee didn't get hosed, however, because they never would have made the playoffs this year had they been relying on Bogut, plus they're not forced to overpay Jennings in free agency.


It would have been better for Milwaukee if they hadn't made the playoffs. Their problem for a while now is they're in basketball purgatory: good enough to miss out on a #1 pick, not good enough to be any more than a seven or eight seed. That's the worst place to be. Anyway, Scooter Ellis is a crappy player.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Golden State would definitely do this trade over if given the chance.

I honestly wish Milwaukee hadn't made the trade so we could actually miss the playoffs and get some lottery picks. Instead we seem gung ho about competing for the #8 seed every year. Heck, we would have been crappy enough this year where we wouldn't have traded for JJ and we would still have Tobias Harris.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Adam said:


> It would have been better for Milwaukee if they hadn't made the playoffs. Their problem for a while now is they're in basketball purgatory: good enough to miss out on a #1 pick, not good enough to be any more than a seven or eight seed. That's the worst place to be. Anyway, Scooter Ellis is a crappy player.


Winning thirty games doesn't do Milwaukee any good with how bad this years' draft is, and if Ellis opts out of his contract they'll have set themselves up to bottom out just in time for what's supposed to be a loaded draft in 2014. In the meantime they gave their fans a passably entertaining season, which counts for something. The only real mistake they've made is failing to realize what they had in Tobias Harris. Alternatively, if they can find someone willing to take the last two years of Drew Goodens' deal for this years' first or Henson, they'll have enough cap room to make a major splash in free agency.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

It worked out for both teams...Golden State moved on from Ellis and Curry stepped his game up and stayed healthy and they got a chance to move on to Thompson.. if the Bucks dont make this move we may never have seen the Larry Sanders we saw this year emerge.. Ellis had a bad start to the season but had a strong second half and was our best player. The Bucks are always going to make dumb moves to keep themselves in the 8 seed mix, its why they are the worst team in basketball right now. They have no plan for the future which was never more evident than the Tobias Harris for JJ Redick trade (which i absolutely bashed when they made it for its retardedness). I am looking forward to an offseason of us adding SVG to be our head coach and for us to find some more boarderline players to help us win 39 games next year.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bogg said:


> Winning thirty games doesn't do Milwaukee any good with how bad this years' draft is, and if Ellis opts out of his contract they'll have set themselves up to bottom out just in time for what's supposed to be a loaded draft in 2014. In the meantime they gave their fans a passably entertaining season, which counts for something. *The only real mistake they've made is failing to realize what they had in Tobias Harris.* Alternatively, if they can find someone willing to take the last two years of Drew Goodens' deal for this years' first or Henson, they'll have enough cap room to make a major splash in free agency.


I want it to be known that i was the first guy on this site to call Harris being a stud..i want my goddamn credit.. :smilewink


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Bucks can just Amnesty Gooden can't they? I sure as heck would if I was allowed to. Give him his money and let him go sit on another team's bench.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Adam said:


> It would have been better for Milwaukee if they hadn't made the playoffs. Their problem for a while now is they're in basketball purgatory: good enough to miss out on a #1 pick, not good enough to be any more than a seven or eight seed. That's the worst place to be. Anyway, Scooter Ellis is a crappy player.


The Pacers were in a similar position for years and it was beyond frustrating. The only way out is to draft really well with your late lottery picks. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Diable said:


> The Bucks can just Amnesty Gooden can't they? I sure as heck would if I was allowed to. Give him his money and let him go sit on another team's bench.


I forgot about that, I think they can. If Milwaukee wanted to spend some money they could have a very interesting summer.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Bogg said:


> Winning thirty games doesn't do Milwaukee any good with how bad this years' draft is, and if Ellis opts out of his contract they'll have set themselves up to bottom out just in time for what's supposed to be a loaded draft in 2014. In the meantime they gave their fans a passably entertaining season, which counts for something. *The only real mistake they've made is failing to realize what they had in Tobias Harris.* Alternatively, if they can find someone willing to take the last two years of Drew Goodens' deal for this years' first or Henson, they'll have enough cap room to make a major splash in free agency.


I think everyone outside of Milwaukee's front office realized that Tobias Harris could play.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah, id bet gooden gets amnestied


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

roux2dope said:


> I want it to be known that i was the first guy on this site to call Harris being a stud..i want my goddamn credit.. :smilewink


I think a lot of us were Harris fans, but you were indeed so high on him that even the rest of us Harris fans thought you were high. :bsmile:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Diable said:


> The Bucks can just Amnesty Gooden can't they? I sure as heck would if I was allowed to. Give him his money and let him go sit on another team's bench.


The Bucks need to be real bad this year. Let Jennings go, hope Ellis goes and let Gooden play.

If you are not in position to contend, you should be trying to bottom out next year.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Problem is that the East is so weak, that we somehow make the playoffs when we have no business in being there.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Warriors just wanted to get rid of Monta Ellis. Anything additional is just a cherry on top.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Prince said:


> Problem is that the East is so weak, that we somehow make the playoffs when we have no business in being there.


The East was wiped out by injury this year. Philly will presumably replace Bynum with an NBA player, Detroit is going to get better and quickly and Washington can't possibly have this many injuries again. So you guys, without Ellis, would likely be a 30-32 win team. Boston's another team that won't need to do much to miss the playoffs next year given the age/talent mix on their roster.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

If Raps can just shake their choking traditions, they might leap ahead of Bucks as well.

Then again... they are the Raps... I hope they have a shit year so that they at least have a chance at getting Wiggins.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I just want the Bucks to tank for #1 next season. That's all. :laugh:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Bucks should tank next season.
Ellis and Jennings in sign and trade for expiring and picks.

Keep Sanders Henson Moute Ilyasova and try go for a trade up for Burke. 

And hope to get Wiggins or Parker next year.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Diable said:


> The Bucks can just Amnesty Gooden can't they? I sure as heck would if I was allowed to. Give him his money and let him go sit on another team's bench.


I think teams are reluctant to amnesty guys when they're around the 30-40 win mark. They're probably waiting till they are more in the 50 win bracket to use it - of course many will never get there.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

hroz said:


> And hope to get Wiggins or Parker next year.


If we miraculously got Wiggins, it would be huge for this franchise.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Yup, a franchise player would attract some rich guy to buy the team from current ownership. Kinda like how Gordon Gund was able to sell the Cavs to Dan Gilbert.

Milwaukee and Charlotte need Wiggins/Parker/one of the Harrison twins so badly it's tragic.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Toronto.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Yes they do. They will still be depending on two broken players neither of whom is really that young.


Quoting because I was right :vuvuzela:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

you must not be right that often if you feel the need to point it out a year later


----------

